# Travel Department Refund.



## ALEXA (26 Apr 2020)

We booked a trip to Northern Italy with Travel Dept. for the beginning of June so very unlikely to happen. They have only so far taken a deposit of €200 per person so €400 in total. I've received an email from them stating that they are contacting customers in order of travel dates  - at the moment April and May holidays seem to be cancelled - and will get to us in due course. Has anyone had a refund from Travel Department and did they give a full cash refund? Some airlines and holiday companies are currently offering vouchers but with the prospect of travel in the near future uncertain we would prefer a cash refund. Is Travel Dept. obliged to give this?


----------



## Slim (26 Apr 2020)

Travel Department are extending final payment dates on a rolling basis. They will try to get you to accept a voucher once your trip is cancelled but you are entitled to a refund. Getting it in a reasonable timeframe is another matter.


----------



## macfran (4 May 2020)

I had a holiday booked and paid for in full with Travel Dept.
They have offered vouchers for the full value or a cash refund less the deposit paid.
They state the reason they are withholding the deposit is they" have not yet been refunded for the entire holiday".

Any views on my options?


----------



## ALEXA (5 May 2020)

This week I had an email from them confirming cancellation of our holiday on 2nd June and that they'd be in contact regarding our options soon. I wouldn't be happy if they only offered vouchers as I understand that customers are entitled to a full refund once the holiday company cancel the holiday. It's not our fault if they haven't yet been refunded for the entire holiday as macfran has been told. We have travel insurance but will press for our deposit in cash once they get back to us. I would also appreciate any other opinions on this or to hear from other Travel Dept. customers who've had a similar experience.


----------



## Leo (6 May 2020)

ALEXA said:


> It's not our fault if they haven't yet been refunded for the entire holiday as macfran has been told.



Correct, their dealings with their suppliers shouldn't have a bearing on you. That said, they may have cashflow issues that mean they cannot afford to reimburse everyone if their suppliers don't refund them.


----------

